# What does "!" symbol mean on 5D3 in viewfinder?



## cayenne (Jun 15, 2013)

HI all,

I"m trying to scour through my manual for my 5D3....but so far, haven't found the answer.

This morning, I took the camera out to shoot some bracketed exposures....5 of them to do some HDR work.

I noticed in my viewfinder, on the lower right corner, there was a little circle with an exclamation point (!) in the middle.

Can someone help me find what this means...it wouldn't go away...

I'm home now..had been a couple hours, just turned it on and that symbol is still on in the viewfinder. What does this mean?

Thank you,

cayenne


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2013)

Take a look at this:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/tipsandtricks/3558.do


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhh! I HATE when that thing pops up! (grins)

I've seen this in my 5D3 and 1Dx time to time, and usually it's just because I have a setting somewhere different from the default. Since you were shooting HDR, what other settings did you change?


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2013)

I hope that this will help you.

_New to the Canon EOS 5D Mark III is an in-viewfinder warning system. When set, the camera will display an exclamation mark icon in the bottom right of the viewfinder to warn you. This is to prevent unintentionally taking pictures using the wrong settings. You can choose to enable warnings when shooting in monochrome, with white balance corrected, with one-touch image quality (ie temporary change of image resolution, usually with RAW included), when using an ‘expanded’ ISO setting (50, 51,200 or 102,400) and when spot metering is used.

The warning system is definitely appreciated, though it isn’t exactly super helpful since the warning is just a generic blinking icon and the camera doesn’t tell you in specific what it’s warning you about.
_
Link

http://dpinterface.com/2012/04/21/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-menu-review/


----------



## cayenne (Jun 15, 2013)

Click said:


> I hope that this will help you.
> 
> _New to the Canon EOS 5D Mark III is an in-viewfinder warning system. When set, the camera will display an exclamation mark icon in the bottom right of the viewfinder to warn you. This is to prevent unintentionally taking pictures using the wrong settings. You can choose to enable warnings when shooting in monochrome, with white balance corrected, with one-touch image quality (ie temporary change of image resolution, usually with RAW included), when using an ‘expanded’ ISO setting (50, 51,200 or 102,400) and when spot metering is used.
> 
> ...




AHH!! Thank you. I had spot metering on, I was experimenting with that for the first time too....

Ok, thank you. I was afraid something had broken, and I was searching the troubleshooting guide, instead of finding a 'feature'...hahaha.

Thank you all, WHEW...camera is ok. I'm in New Orleans...and when I took the camera out of the car trunk..even it still hadn't acclimated to the humidity/heat from the AC of my house ...front lens fogged a bit. I was afraid I'd damaged a sensor or something with condensation....

Again, thank you!

cayenne


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome my friend.


----------



## RGF (Jun 15, 2013)

The camera communicates well, unfortunately I don't speak camera very well :


----------

